# Random Tank Shots



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some random tank shots hope you guys will enjoy  









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Rookie2013 said:


> Here are some random tank shots hope you guys will enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking awesome

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

Great looking pics, thanks for posting!!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Kamal and Terry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice tank, how about a full tank pic with a little less blue.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

littletnklvr said:


> Very nice tank, how about a full tank pic with a little less blue.


here we go...









And my Frags










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

some new shots of the corals...looking back i was amazed to see how much my blue tip green staghorn has grown under 225 Par...
enjoy












































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Ash,

The tank is doing really well!

Amazing colours and all corals healthy. Good luck.

Frag tank has been cleaned and well stocked...

Did you locate someone in the GTA that has miracle mud you're looking for...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

aks72ca said:


> Hey Ash,
> 
> The tank is doing really well!
> 
> ...


Thanks Anil...not yet i can always get Canada Corals to order it for me but i was looking for someone who can advise locally...lets see...

i got some easy to take care but colourful frags/colony if you are interested....you can always text me you know that...lol..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Really nice Ash - well done. 
Yup, glad to bring in some miracle mud (or whatever else you need). 
I'll have to post a few pics of our display tank soon. 
I think the finger leather is going to take over the whole thing soon though..

Talk soon! R


----------

